# Hello, Everyone.



## Timo (11 mo ago)

*Who i am?* _-My name is Timo, I’m 26 years old, currently living in Finland. _
*What i do for living?* _-I’m a ebook desinger & writer and i have almost 5 years experience, i love writing._ 
*What is my true passion?* _-I believe that i’m convinced that the power of kindness can improve relationships and life in general, both locally and globally. 🤝

Is nice to meet you everyone._🤓

_*Regards,*
Timo_


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM! I hope your experience here is a positive one that helps to improve your life and I hope your experience here also improves the lives of others!


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Hey there, welcome, hope you share your experiences and views on the forum. Truly a wonderful place, regards.


----------

